# Anyone in or close to Lafayette, IN ???



## JStockton (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking for sub / backup for properties in Lafayette, Indiana and surrounding. Please contact me at [email protected].

Thanks and God Bless - Jeff


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, we do stuff in lafayette, give me a call. i've got an illinois phone number but im in lafayette everyday, thanks rob 815-867-0931


----------

